# Spinning rod for mangrove plastics?



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

What is everyone’s favorite spinning rod for working soft plastics under mangroves? Needs a soft enough tip for accuracy, but strong enough to pull them out. I imagine a shorter rod would be best. 

What is your favorite mangrove rod?


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Falcon Coastal XG Medium Popper Split


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Take a look at the Loomis E6X Inshore 843S MGM rods. Seven-foot with medium action. I have a couple of the lighter spinners and they are really sweet for the money.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Zika said:


> Take a look at the Loomis E6X Inshore 843S MGM rods. Seven-foot with medium action. I have a couple of the lighter spinners and they are really sweet for the money.


X2 in baitcastes


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

My favorite is probably an old G-Loomis Pro Green 822C (med/fast, 6# to 12#, 1/8 oz. to 3/8 oz). It was a 6'10" rod but the tip got broken off so it is now about 6'6". I have a Shimano Sustain 3000FG on it, typically spooled with 10# Suffix 832 braid. Really makes it easy to cast/skip cast into the mangroves. Great rod for small jigs, soft plastics, other artificial. It's a light weight rod that is very sensitive and the faster action gives it more positive line and lure control. It has a powerful enough butt section to move a big fish out of the 'groves.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Zika said:


> Take a look at the Loomis E6X Inshore 843S MGM rods. Seven-foot with medium action. I have a couple of the lighter spinners and they are really sweet for the money.


ive only fished mangroves once in my life (and it was awesome), but in SC, we fish oysters just about everywhere we go. These rods have been great for me keeping slot to slightly over slot reds off of the sharp oysters and the warranty is pretty good too.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Medium 7' St Croix tidemaster. Possibly a MH if fishing for bigger snook. Absolutely great rod and not crazy expensive.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

From what I have found is that rods come down to preference and what type of line you throw. Personally, my rod typically is matched to the lure I’m throwing and where I am throwing it doesn’t matter to me. This allows me to have some level of consistency, allowing me to have more confidence to make those casts around the groves. But to answer your question typically it is my custom 7’9”, extra fast taper, medium 8-17 pound rod, spooled with 8 pound mono (yes, I know), throwing an Exude RT Slug. If you are not stuck every once in a while you are not casting close enough.


----------

